# can java moss pearl?



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Mosses can pearl, but what happens after a water change is just gas dropping out of the solution. The water from the tap is high in dissolved gasses, and gets agitated going into your tank. Bubbles tend to form on surfaces, and your moss is prime realestate for bubble forming due to its high surface area.

This doesn't mean your moss won't pearl, but after a water change the offgassing is what's referred to as "false pearling".


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Mine possibly does but then again I have little fine bubble floating around that might just be getting trapped in it.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

mine did when i left it out in the sun for a day. it doesn't in my tank though.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

vespers_ said:


> mine did when i left it out in the sun for a day. it doesn't in my tank though.


Yeah. I have Java Moss outside in a bucket and it pearls all the time. I've never seen it do that in any of my tanks no matter how high the light was.


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

I just set up a small jar (about a week ago) with some java moss and pond snails by my window sill (no direct sunlight) and I noticed it's pearling today


----------



## Nedalion (Oct 6, 2016)

Sharkfood said:


> Mosses can pearl, but what happens after a water change is just gas dropping out of the solution. The water from the tap is high in dissolved gasses, and gets agitated going into your tank. Bubbles tend to form on surfaces, and your moss is prime realestate for bubble forming due to its high surface area.
> 
> This doesn't mean your moss won't pearl, but after a water change the offgassing is what's referred to as "false pearling".


...and THAT was the most precise answer I've found on the internet this whole hour, thanks!


----------

